# ISTANBUL | Istanbul Palaces | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul Palaces*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.istanbulsaraylari.com/eng/index.html


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

10.06.2011

Video: http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/sinpas/istanbul_saraylari_-625.html


----------



## Beny! (Jan 14, 2008)

It looks kitsh to me, sorry.


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

Interesting project - looks to me like some of the spaces are open to the public too, if that's the case then it's great for the area


----------



## _Dilettante (Apr 26, 2010)

Horrible. I'm glad it's no where near the inner city.


----------



## costafinkel (Jun 11, 2010)

I liked the first photo as a single house.


----------



## Dubrovnik (May 10, 2006)

I like it kay:


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

the siamese twin is definitely an eyecatcher.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

вєиу;79709834 said:


> It looks kitsh to me, sorry.


Yes, its 100% kitsch


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

10.10.2011

Video: http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/ne..._saraylarinda_3_farkli_odeme_kosulu-1952.html


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

it is looking nice but not look like a palace,


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

10.05.2012

Video: http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/ne...inda_yasam_2013_aralikta_baslayacak-5742.html


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/sinpas_gyo/istanbul-saraylarindan-havadan-video-7350.html


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://havadanemlak.com/projenin_du...i_projesinin_havadan_goruntuleri-5549_12.html


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede...ari-halkalinin-havadan-yeni-videosu-8719.html


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I think it looks awesome. Looks like a lot of public gathering spaces too.


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

Beylerbeyi Palace Tour


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

TOPKAPI SARAYI KENDİ ÇEKİMİM


----------



## Meist99 (May 17, 2019)

Should this thread be moved to another section? There are no construction posts in here. 
Topic for the mods 
Thanks


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

DOLMABAHÇE SARAYI KENDİ ÇEKİMİM


----------

